# Help newbee refrigerator question



## protect (Oct 28, 2001)

I just barrowed a friends Prowler. How do you get the freg to operate on gas only. It has buttons that say on off and automatic gas/electic. I pushed the power putton out (On) and pushed the gas button out. Do I need to light a pilot light or something?? I opened the box on the outside of the trailer, but I don't know?? Thaaanks. My friend's dummer than me.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 28, 2001)

Help newbee refrigerator question

Hello Protect,
The pilot should light automatically.  When you turn it on you should hear the igniter sparking.  You may have to turn the unit off and on several times before the pilot will light. Wait around 20 sec. between turn of and on.  With the outside cover removed, you should be able to see the pilot burning.  Must be a veeeeery good friend if he will loan his Prowler!! 

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rv wizard (Nov 1, 2001)

Help newbee refrigerator question

Also make sure the valve on the propane tank is open. You may want to light a burner on the stove to blead the air out of the lines before trying to start the refrigerator. Good luck and be safe.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

